# Brew not bubbling



## Leight (6/9/18)

Hi all, can anyone give advice on why my brews not bubbling. I’m brewing a black rock colonial lager (which I found out was 12 months out of date when I got home, and because I live in the bush I brewed it anyway) I’ve added coopers brew enhancer 2 and it’s at 21 degrees. Three days in, no bubbles. Can the yeast stop working at the expiry?


----------



## Leight (6/9/18)

Leight said:


> Hi all, can anyone give advice on why my brews not bubbling. I’m brewing a black rock colonial lager (which I found out was 12 months out of date when I got home, and because I live in the bush I brewed it anyway) I’ve added coopers brew enhancer 2 and it’s at 21 degrees. Three days in, no bubbles. Can the yeast stop working at the expiry?


Should I add fresh yeast?


----------



## Thomas Wood (6/9/18)

I've had brews before that didn't bubble at all, and ones that went off like a firecracker, and one that took 60hrs to begin fermentation. First things are to check your gravity, and make sure your fermenter is sealed tight.


----------



## nvs-brews (6/9/18)

1/ Did you take a reading to start with?
If so check to see if there is a difference in gravity.

2/ do a reading now and check tomorrow.

3/ is there any krausen, if there is it is fermenting and CO2 is escaping.


----------



## pnorkle (6/9/18)

Hi Leight - as the others have said, you really need to check the SG on this & make a comparison to when it was first put down. If you used the kit yeast that came with a one year old kit, there's no telling how old it is (you don't know how long the kit was sitting on the shelf before you bought it..) so the yeast might be buggered. Lack of bubbles through the air lock doesn't mean it's not fermenting, but could mean that the fermenter is not sealed properly, Co2 escaping from somewhere else (as nvs stated.) If you don't have a hydrometer, I strongly suggest you buy one, you really can't tell what's going on without one.

If no krausen, and SG hasn't changed, if it was me, yeah, I'd throw another *fresh* yeast in there.

Best of luck.


----------



## DU99 (6/9/18)

Temps a bit high


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/9/18)

DU99 said:


> Temps a bit high


No, ok for the yeast. Open the fermenter, take a couple of pictures and post them here. A picture paints a thousand words.


----------



## nvs-brews (7/9/18)

Dont open the fermenter! jeesh!


----------



## Markbeer (7/9/18)

You can see if fermentation is under way, that's why you would open. Glad wrap instead of lid and airlock is useful for that purpose.


----------



## Leight (11/9/18)

pnorkle said:


> Hi Leight - as the others have said, you really need to check the SG on this & make a comparison to when it was first put down. If you used the kit yeast that came with a one year old kit, there's no telling how old it is (you don't know how long the kit was sitting on the shelf before you bought it..) so the yeast might be buggered. Lack of bubbles through the air lock doesn't mean it's not fermenting, but could mean that the fermenter is not sealed properly, Co2 escaping from somewhere else (as nvs stated.) If you don't have a hydrometer, I strongly suggest you buy one, you really can't tell what's going on without one.
> 
> If no krausen, and SG hasn't changed, if it was me, yeah, I'd throw another *fresh* yeast in there.
> 
> Best of luck.



Can’t find a leak in the fermenter, still no bubbling at the airlock. Sg on day 3 was 1.024, day 4 1.022, day 8 1.016. Is this ok? It’s only my 7th brew, and for the other 6 I didn’t check sg readings, just bottled on the 8th day


----------



## Hangover68 (11/9/18)

Yeast will be dead. I used a cascade tin I got in Tassie that was over 10yo , yeast didn't start so got a fresh sachet and all good.


----------



## Leight (11/9/18)

Hangover68 said:


> Yeast will be dead. I used a cascade tin I got in Tassie that was over 10yo , yeast didn't start so got a fresh sachet and all good.


If the sg is dropping tho doesn’t it mean that the yeast is working?


----------



## Schikitar (11/9/18)

Leight said:


> Can’t find a leak in the fermenter, still no bubbling at the airlock. Sg on day 3 was 1.024, day 4 1.022, day 8 1.016. Is this ok? It’s only my 7th brew, and for the other 6 I didn’t check sg readings, just bottled on the 8th day


Mate, your numbers are dropping, that's good! Without knowing your recipe, what yeast, your OG and expected FG it's a bit hard to say it's done but.. I'd be inclined to leave it for 10 days at least, check the gravity for the next 2-3 days and see if it stops dropping, I'd say you're close though.

The brew I have on now is the first one where I haven't had any airlock activity but I'm pretty certain it's fermenting fine - I can smell the CO2 in the fermenting fridge (leak!) and the fast ferment I have running in parallel has fermented like a beast. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## pnorkle (11/9/18)

Schikitar said:


> Mate, your numbers are dropping, that's good! Without knowing your recipe, what yeast, your OG and expected FG it's a bit hard to say it's done but.. I'd be inclined to leave it for 10 days at least, check the gravity for the next 2-3 days and see if it stops dropping, I'd say you're close though.
> 
> The brew I have on now is the first one where I haven't had any airlock activity but I'm pretty certain it's fermenting fine - I can smell the CO2 in the fermenting fridge (leak!) and the fast ferment I have running in parallel has fermented like a beast. Anyway, good luck!


Dude - CO2 is odourless...


----------



## altone (12/9/18)

Indian Giver said:


> The consistent lack of good knowledge here and equally consistent supply of poor, now - as compared to the old days is mind boggling.
> 
> Where are WarmBeer, BribieG, waggastew and manticle gone? They'd debunk this rubbish in no time....



Sad but true sometimes, if you are not certain of the answer at least google it before posting.

If the gravity is dropping it's fermenting ergo yeast is alive! (or you've got some wild yeast in there that might give you a very interesting result)
No bubbles - the CO2 is escaping somewhere else - don't sweat it!

As pnorkle said CO2 is odorless BUT as the gas escapes it drags the yeasty smell out with it.

Anyway if the gravity is dropping - all good, when it stays constant for a few days - it's done. 
Taste the stuff in the hydrometer tube - does it taste like green beer? - great!
If it's like vinegar, sweaty socks or sugar water - well it's time to start again.

As for the old guys - they are mostly still around, but not here.


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

pnorkle said:


> Dude - CO2 is odourless...


Dude, not when it's got malt, yeast and hops piggy-backing on its coat tails. Dude.


----------



## Thomas Wood (12/9/18)

Indian Giver said:


> The consistent lack of good knowledge here and equally consistent supply of poor, now - as compared to the old days is mind boggling.


Feel free to contribute this good knowledge and debunk the rubbish


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

Indian Giver said:


> Where are WarmBeer, BribieG, waggastew and manticle gone? They'd debunk this rubbish in no time....


Given that you only joined the forum in late August I'm surprised you know who they are!?


----------



## Hermies (12/9/18)

The reason why your airlock is not bubbling,is your lid is not screwed down tight enough and the Co2 is leaking out through the seal .Don't worry too much about it just let it do its thing and then after a week to ten days check the gravity do this for two to three days in a row if the gravity reading remains the same chill it down for a couple of days and then package it. RDWHAHB .


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

Indian Giver said:


> If I'm looking for help or information, I'm going to look at longer standing members - anyone joining a forum would.



So based on that logic, because you're not even a month old here, you clearly have nothing to offer any of us and your opinions and experience are null and void. No worries, it makes sense now. 

Had you even considered that people like myself and others are passing on things we have learnt from those same guys you refer to?


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

Indian Giver said:


> All I said was that if those members were here, they would have given a correct answer.



You're assuming answers provided here are incorrect, based on what? What's your level of brewing experience to make that judgement?



Indian Giver said:


> The problem with the mass exodus from this place is that all that information's source (and therefore future useful replies) are gone, and far too many inaccurate opinions are being bandied around by a few vocal members.



But you're basing this off half a months usage on this forum?! I've been here for a year and a half and whilst some have moved on and others of us flip flop between the this site and the 'other forum' I can tell you there are still plenty of members here who have exceptional advice and knowledge to share. If no one here is living up to your expectations then.. leave? If you are going to say people have provided the wrong advice in this thread then call them out and back it up with your knowledge/experience, don't simply throw away their help because they aren't top ranking posters! What an insult to members, we're all here to share and learn, I'm not a fan of mud-slinging either but your inflammatory post really got my back up mostly because it's total BS and a disservice to the forum.


----------



## pnorkle (12/9/18)

Schikitar said:


> Given that you only joined the forum in late August I'm surprised you know who they are!?


It seems there's an awful lot you don't know.. or can't work out for yourself.


----------



## pcmfisher (12/9/18)

Meow..…..


----------



## altone (12/9/18)

pnorkle said:


> It seems there's an awful lot you don't know.. or can't work out for yourself.


Guy's just relax, we aren't here to take sides we are here to make better beer.
People seem to get triggered very easily these days .

*The green reed which bends in the wind is stronger than the mighty oak which breaks in a storm. <Confucius>*


----------



## pnorkle (12/9/18)

altone said:


> Guy's just relax, we aren't here to take sides we are here to make better beer.
> People seem to get triggered very easily these days .



Fair point.


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

pnorkle said:


> It seems there's an awful lot you don't know.. or can't work out for yourself.


Hahaha, okay mate.


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

Indian Giver said:


> People take exception to advice, instead of realising that the advice is for their benefit. Doesn't happen at the 'other forum'.


Cool, well thanks for coming *Lord Raja Goomba *- I tried to call your bluff at the top of the page but you didn't want to play, good thing pnorkle had your back! I'm not interested in your silly forum wars, I just wanna make good beers and help others..


----------



## S.E (12/9/18)

Indian Giver said:


> The consistent lack of good knowledge here and equally consistent supply of poor, now - as compared to the old days is mind boggling.
> 
> Where are WarmBeer, BribieG, waggastew and manticle gone? They'd debunk this rubbish in no time....


Actually good help and advice was offered in posts #7 and #9 by two extremely experienced brewers but it was ignored for some reason.


----------



## desmogod (12/9/18)

pnorkle said:


> Dude - CO2 is odourless...



Is this the same pnorkle?


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

Hey @Leight, apologies for mostly being responsible for derailing your thread! 

Back on topic, any updates? What gravity reading did you get today? Did you taste the sample (assuming you took one)?


----------



## pnorkle (12/9/18)

desmogod said:


> Is this the same pnorkle?


Hmm - yeah, and TBH, was wondering if this was the same Desmo. Well, howdy.


----------



## Boabbrewer (13/9/18)

Leighton, I've only done a handful of brews so far but if it's any help to anyone I've had 2 issues so far that have been similar to your original post. First brew worked fine except fermenter didn't seal properly - so no bubbling. Fixed now by occasionally applying some food grade silicon grease to the rubber seal. Fourth brew was a ginger beer can which didn't ferment. Can was in date but had been stored


----------



## Boabbrewer (13/9/18)

Sorry got cut off ....Can was in date but had been stored in a shed at +40 deg for ?months. The yeast failed. I saved the brew by adding US05 on day 4 or 5 which fermented fine. I don't use the yeast that comes with the cans anymore unless I'm sure it's been stored correctly.

As the others have said, hydrometer is your best friend to be able to know for sure what is going on, and I always taste! ...why wouldn't you?


----------



## Thomas Wood (13/9/18)

I just used US05 for the first time. Today is day 5 (pitched on Saturday) and I have opened the fridge every night and saw zero bubbling. Just took a reading and it's 1008 down from 1045. This yeast is amazeballs!

Definitely reusing the sludge for the next batch.


----------



## Schikitar (14/9/18)

Thomas Wood said:


> I just used US05 for the first time. Today is day 5 (pitched on Saturday) and I have opened the fridge every night and saw zero bubbling. Just took a reading and it's 1008 down from 1045.


I just measured my brew yesterday (which also hasn't bubbled once) - it's gone from 1.050 to 1.013 so far, got just a couple more points to go - this was S04, probably my fav dry yeast so far (I'm sure there are plenty others)! Like I said on page 1, I definitely have a leak, as soon as I open the fridge door I'm hit with the blow off, it just ain't coming through the airlock.


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/9/18)

Cant believe we are 2 pages deep into a "My airlock isnt bubbling' thread and not one post sayin 'do a search'! No references to kittens either!
Times have changed.
Seems your question has been answered but just for future reference, there are a couple of other indicators of active fermentation to be aware of-
Krausen is a give away as is condensation on the lid. Using gladwrap instead of a lid is the best way to see both of these happening and you dont need to worry about airlocks.
But gravity is the sure fire indicator and something you should measure fairly regularly to get a good understanding of what your beer and yeast are doing.


----------



## altone (14/9/18)

Droopy Brew said:


> Cant believe we are 2 pages deep into a "My airlock isnt bubbling' thread and not one post sayin 'do a search'! No references to kittens either!






We good now?


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/9/18)

Droopy Brew said:


> Cant believe we are 2 pages deep into a "My airlock isnt bubbling' thread and not one post sayin 'do a search'! No references to kittens either!
> Times have changed.



I don't think those people are around anymore to make such funny remarks


----------



## MartinOC (14/9/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> I don't think those people are around anymore to make such funny remarks


There's nothing funny about a parochial joke when there's no-one around to actually get it. Anyone who would actually get it has already gone elsewhere.

Clocks anyone?


----------

